# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الألوان في اللغة

## ياســـر

الألوان في اللغة
أحبتي الكرام .. 
هذا الموضوع عبارة عن تبسيط لما كتبه الدكتور / علاء القنصل " متخصص بعلم اللغة " معلقا على بعض أجزاء كتاب : " اللغة واللون " لمؤلفه / أحمد مختار عمر .
***
ماذا تعني لك الألوان ؟
ترتبط الألوان عند البعض بمجموعة من المعاني فمثلا : 
- الأبيض : يرون أنه دليل الطهارة والنقاء .
- الأسود : تدل على كل ما هو سيء أو قبيح . 
ولكن هل هذا صحيح ؟ 
إذا رجعنا إلى اللغة فإننا سنجد لها رأيا آخر ، حيث هناك قاعدة نجدها عند بحثنا في علم اللغة وهي :
ليس دائما للكلمة " لفظ اللون " مدلول ثابت ، وإنما يختلف مفهوم اللون حسب الموقف 
ولكن هل هذا صحيح ؟ 
لا أجد دليلا إلا التجربة ، والتي سنلاحظ فيها استخدام اللغات لألفاظ الألوان استخدامات مجازية ، بل إنه توجد بعض التعبيرات اللغوية تسخدم ألفاظ الألوان عن طريق المعاني الركزية أو الإيحائية للألوان ، وبذلك يكون لهذه التعبيرات معنى خاص لا يمكن فهمه بمجرد فهم مفردات هذا التعبير ، إذ أن التركيب موّحد وله معنى خاص به . وبناء على هذا سنعرض بعض الأمثلة عن بعض الألوان والتي سنأخذ منها : ( الأبيض - الأسود - الأزرق - الأخضر - الأحمر - الأصفر ) .
****أولا : الأبيض* ***يرتبط هذا اللون عند معظم الشعوب بالطـُهر والنقاء ، فمثلا : فلان صحيفته بيضاء ، أي ذو سمعة طيبة . إلا أن اللون الأبيض لا تقتصر معانيه على المعاني الحلوة الطيبة ، وإنما معناه حسب السياق ، إذ قد يدل على معاني مذمومة ، مثل : العين البيضاء : أي العين التي لا ترى ، وكالشعر الأبيض والرموش البيضاء دلالة على الشيب ، وهكذا .
* أمثلة لبعض التعبيرات التي استخدم فيها :
- الأيام البيض : الأيام 13 - 14 - 15 لأن القمر يطلع فيها من أولها إلى آخرها .
- إطلاق " الأبيض " على السيف ، والفضة .
- أرض بيضاء : ملساء لا نبت فيها .
- كذبة بيضاء : لا ضرر منها .
- خيط أبيض : أول ضوء النهار .
- نهارك أبيض : تحية شائعة في مصر .
- رفع " الراية البيضاء " : دلالة على الاستسلام وإعلان الطاعة . 
- قلبه أبيض : دلالة على نقاء السريرة .
- يا خبر أبيض " بالنسبة للأخبار السيئة " : يعني " يا خبر أسود " ، فالأبيض هنا استخدم للدلالة على الأسود .
* أمثلة واستخدامات شائعة :
- القرش الأبيض ينفع في اليوم الأسود .
- ما عنده لا أبيض ولا أسود .
**** ثانيا : الأسود ****وليس لها مدلول ثابت إذ تدل على السيء دائما ، وإنما يختلف المراد منها حسب الموقف . مثل :
- أتاني القوم أسودهم وأحمرهم : أي عربهم وعجمهم .
- حظه أسود : دلالة على سوء الحظ .
- سواد القوم : معظمهم ، وسواد الناس : عوامهم وكل عدد كثير .
- قلبه أسود : دلالة على الحقد والكراهية .
- كلمته فما رد علي سوداء ولا بيضاء : أي كلمة قبيحة ولا حسنة ، أي ما رد بشيء .
- الأسودان : أطلقت على الكثير من الثنائيات ، إلا أنها غالبا ما تدل على التمر والماء " من حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما " .
- نهاره أسود : وصف للدلالة على سوء العاقبة .
- علشان سواد عيونه - لأجل سواد عيونه : مراعاة لخاطرك .
- رفع الراية السوداء : تحذير من الخطر .
- القائمة السوداء : قائمة الممنوعين أو الخطرين .
إلا أنه يلاحظ أحيانا تشاؤم العوام من النطق بلف أسود ، فيعمَـدون بدلا من ذلك إلى أحد الأمرين :
1 - تغيير اللفظ : مثل : بدلا من قولهم : " يا نهار أسود " يقولون : " يا نهار إسوح " أو " يا نهار إسوخ " .د
2 - إبدال اللفظ : مثل : يا نهار أبيض - يا خبر أبيض " بالنسبة للخبر السيء والمحزن " ، وذلك بدلا من قولهم : يا نهار أسود - يا خبر أسود .
لكننا ينبغي ألا ننسى أن الأسود مرغوب فيه أحيانا ، مثل : الأسود جميل في الشعر والعين - بدلة العريس يوم الفرح سوداء . ويرى البعض أن الأسود دلالة على الوقار والهدوء ، في حين يراه البعض الآخر دلالة للكبت والغموض .
**** ثالثا : الأزرق ****
الزرقة من الألوان الغير محددة عند العرب ، فهي عندهم البياض ، وهي الخضرة ، وهي الكدرة ، وهي اللون الضارب إلى حُـمرة . ومن أجل ذلك لم يرد لفظ الأزرق في الاستعمالات القديمة إلا في تعبيرات قليلة ، مثل :
- تسمية الخمر زرقاء .
- تسمية الأسنة زرقا .
أما الاستعمالات الحديثة لهذا اللون فكثيرة ، ومنها :
- نابه أزرق : ماكر بارع في المكر والخديعة .
- ازرّق وجهه : حالة إغماء .
- العفاريت الزرق بتتنطط أدام عيني : دلالة على شدة الغيظ وتوتره .
- يا نهار أزرق : بدلا من " يا نهار أسود " وهي بنفس المعنى .
- دمه أزرق : إشارة إلى الأرستقراطية .
- من ذوي القمصان الزرقاء : شعار حزب الوفد أيام الملكية في مصر .
- زرقة السماء وزرقة الماء .
- الملابس الزرقاء في السجن : ملابس المذنب " وقد يتغير اللون من دولة لأخرى وذلك حسب نظام كل دولة " .
**** رابعا : الأخضر ****هو لون الخصب والرزق في اللغة العربية والدلالة على الخير ، ومن ذلك :
- أباد الله خضراءهم : أي سوادهم ومعظمهم .
- الأخضر : سعف النخل وجريده .
- فلان أخضر النواجذ : تقال للذي يأكل البصل والكراث .
- السمك الأخضر : الطازج الغير مملح .
- في الحديث " إياكم وخضراء الدمن " : أي المرأة الحسناء تنبت في منبت السوء .
- اليد الخضراء : الكريمة الخيـِّرة .
- الضوء الأخضر : علامة الأمان أو الإذن بالمرور أوالسَيْر .
- شاب عوده أخضر : أي لم ينضج بعد .
**** خامسا : الأحمر ****
ارتبط اللون الأحمر بالمشقة والشدة من ناحية ( آخذا لون الدم ) ، وبالمتع الجنسية من ناحية أخرى .
مدلول اللون الأحمر يختلف حسب السياق ، فهو غالبا علامة على الخطر فالأحمر مثلا في الملعب : يدل على الفريق أو على الكارت الأحمر الذي يمثل " الطرد " . وأحيانا يكون اللون الأحمر مرغوبا فيه كالحذاء الأحمر أو الملابس الحمراء عموما عند المرأة ، في حين أن الحذاء الأحمر أو الملابس الحمراء غير مرغوب فيها عند الرجل بل إنه يرفضها ! 
ومن استعمالات هذا اللفظ قديما :
- الموت الأحمر : الشديد .
- حمراء الظهيرة : شدة الحر .
- فلان الأحمر : لا سلاح معه .
- أتاني كل أسود واحمر : أي جميع الناس عربهم وعجمهم .
- الأحمران : تطلق على العديد من الثنائيات ومنها : الذهب والزعفران - أو الخبز واللحم - أو اللحم والخمر .
ومن استعمالاته الحديثة :
- أمضى ليلة حمراء أو سهرة حمراء : أي خليعة ماجنة .
- الضوء الأحمر : في المكاتب / دلالة الانشغال ، وفي الطرق / علامة الخطر .
- أظهر له العين الحمراء : توعده و هدده .
- الملابس الحمراء في السجن ملابس الإعدام " وقد يتغير اللون من دولة لأخرى وذلك حسب نظام كل دولة " .
- الشمع الأحمر والختم به : علامة الإغلاق عن طريق جهة رسمية .
- الصليب الأحمر : منظمة دولية تعتني بجرحى الحرب وضحايا الكوارث .
- الهلال الأحمر : منظمة إسلامية تقابل منظمة الصليب الأحمر .
**** سادسا : الأصفر ****
اللون الأصفر مرغوب أحيانا ومرفوض أحيانا أخرى ، وذلك بالرغم من من أنه مرغوب فيه كثيرا .
فمن دلالات رفضه مثلا :
- الشعر الأصفر : مرفوض إلا عند الصبغ .
- العين الصفراء : العين الحقودة الحاسدة .
- وجهه أصفر : دلالة على وجه المريض الذي يعاني من المرض والذبول .
ومن دلالات الأصفر :
- الأصفران : الذهب والزعفران ، أو الورس والذهب .
- الأصفر أو الصفراء : الذهب .
- ضحكة صفراء : إذا كانت بمرارة أو منتزعة انتزاعا .
- السراية الصفراء : مستشفى الأمراض العقلية في مصر .
- أرض صفراء : ترابها مختلط برَمل .
- الصحافة الصفراء : الصحف المهتمة بالفضائح والأخبار المثيرة .
- الكتب الصفراوية أو الصفراء : الكتب التراثية القديمة والتي تكون مطبوعة على صفحات مصفرة .

***
لا تنسوني بدعائكم ، مع كل الشكر والتقدير للأستاذ / أحمد مختار عمر ، والدكتور / علاء القنصل .

----------

